# Clearly Contacts (free shipping)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I occasionally order contact lenses from this online store in B.C. Clearly Contacts is offering free shipping on all contact lens orders, until November 3. Use code: SHIPSHAPE

Normally they only offer free shipping on large orders, but this one says there's no minimum -- that's rare.

Their prices are good. I do comparison shopping in the US, since I can order from major outlets here. Clearly Contacts still beats those prices, on the contacts I use.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Clearly.ca have not always been the best price for me. I've ordered from contactlenseking.com as well as contactexpress.ca - all Canadian companies. Depending their promos, its worth checking multiple sites before placing a renewal order. Google promo codes - you often find additional rebates this way.

Keep an eye on Costco as well.....when they have a promo, they beat all the on-line sites, but not by much. One thing I hate about Costco is they oblige annual eye check-ups. If your prescription is dated more than 1 year ago, they won't sell you anything.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently got new contacts and was surprised to see that Costco was significantly cheaper than Clearly Contacts


----------

